# Onion Bowls With Artichoke Dip



## mish (Sep 6, 2005)

Onion Bowls With Artichoke Dip

24 jumbo yellow onions
3 Qt. Prepared marinated artichoke hearts, drained and coarsely chopped
1-1/2 Qt. Mayonnaise or salad dressing
1/3 Cup Fresh lemon juice
1 tsp. Cayenne pepper
3 Cups Shredded parmesan cheese

Peel and cut off top 1 inch and bottom root from each onion. Cut and scoop out centers of onions, leaving about 1/2 inch thickness along sides and bottom of each onion. 

Reserve 4 C chopped onion centers. Steam onion on full power until softened but holding shape, about 5 minutes. Steam chopped onion centers 2-3 minutes.

Blend artichokes, mayonnaise, chopped onion, lemon juice, and cayenne pepper. Fill Onion Bowls with dip. Portion about 2/3-C dip into each onion, mounding slightly. Sprinkle each onion top with 2 T parmesan cheese, covering dip.

Bake at 400 degrees F 15 minutes or until cheese melts and browns slightly.

Serve hot onions with fresh vegetable crudités and bread.


----------



## BellaCucina (Sep 6, 2005)

Yum, Mish! This looks delicious, anything with artichokes in it grabs my attention.

Copied and saved to try soon. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## mish (Sep 6, 2005)

Bellacucina (pretty name), I'm partial to artichokes as well. Since it calls for a bunch of onions, I'd scale it down for a few & work on the dip first. (Noticed a few great recipes here I want to double back & check out.) Wanted to show the pic, as I think it would make a nice party dish. (But I want my own onion  ) BTW, like your pumpkin avatar.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2005)

This looks so good Mish!  It is unusual and it sounds delicious.  I had never thought about using onions that way.  I'll bet a lot of variations of this would be good as well.

 Barbara


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 7, 2005)

that is fabulous, thanks!


----------



## BellaCucina (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for posting the photo, Mish! It looks lovely, it's a beautiful presentation.


----------



## mish (Sep 7, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> This looks so good Mish! It is unusual and it sounds delicious. I had never thought about using onions that way. I'll bet a lot of variations of this would be good as well.
> 
> Barbara


 
Thank you Barbara. You gave me some more ideas (new & old). How about onion dip in an onion bowl - or guacamole (surrounded with nachos). A Thanksgiving (turkey) side - fill the onion bowl with stuffing (apples, raisins, nuts) - An onion custard filling - use to have a recipe. Will see if I can find it. Thank you Robo & bella


----------

